# SketchUp Challenge No. 2



## SketchUp Guru (10 Apr 2008)

A curved, raised panel door. The rails and stiles must be the same width. The same goes for the raising. This one is timed. Less than 3 minutes.

Ready, Steady, Go!


----------



## Slim (10 Apr 2008)

I really struggled with this Dave. 3 minutes? More like 30!

This is my effort. Do I need to explain how I did it, because I don't think I can remember. :? I am obviously missing an easy way of doing it.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

It looks good Simon. I won't make you describe how you did it, though. 

Take a look at this video to see how I did it. The video ran 2:10 from start to end. I had a few delays due to the video capture software running at the same time I was drawing so it isn't as smooth as I'd like.

I used Offset on the original arc to get the inside arc. Push/Pull on the sector to give the door height, a new plugin called Offset on Surface* to make the offsets on the curved faces and Joint Push/Pull to create the panel area. To create the raising I used another plugin called Skin.

My point in this wasn't to show off or anything. the intent was to offer some new options and hopefully get you thinking along new lines.

*You may need to sign up for the SketchUp Community Forums to get Offset on a Surface.


----------



## CNC Paul (11 Apr 2008)

Hey Dave,

Thanks, another great video.

What are the tools at the bottom left of the screen ?


Thanks


Paul


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

Ah ha! I never thought of plugins. Does the 3 minutes include the time to download and install them? :wink: 

Great video Dave (nice soundtrack as well). It goes to show how useful these challenges will be. I have learnt several good techniques from this one alone.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.

Paul, the tools in blue and yellow at the bottom left are for SU2KT, the exporter to Kerkythea.


----------



## wizer (11 Apr 2008)

Actually, I'd imagined that would be the way to do it. It would have taken me hours to actually do it tho.

Great video Dave


----------



## John McM (11 Apr 2008)

Brilliant as usual Dave. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Apr 2008)

Wow Dave! You're some kind of sketch up God!
I've downloaded the plug ins you've used but I'm clueless as to how to get them into SU.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

Riley,

Unzip the conpressed files, extract the files into the plugins folder in the Sketchup directory. 

The next time you start skecthup, they should be installed and working.

Hope this helps


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Thanks all.

Riley, extract all of the files in the zipped files into the Plugins menu under SketchUp. Don't just drag and drop the files though. You need to actually do the Extract process. Then open SketchUp and go to Window>Preferences>Extensions and check all the boxes. Click OK to get out of the Preferences dialog.

Under View>Toolbars, you should find the toolbars. Select them and the toolbars will be on your screen.


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Apr 2008)

Thankyou very much. I'm a complete dunce when it comes to things like that!


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

Dave, I am having a problem with the 'Joint Push/Pull' plugin. I have extracted it to the plugins folder, but when I start Sketchup, I get a load error.



> Error Loading File jointpushpull.rb
> C:/Program Files/Google/Google SketchUp 6/Plugins/jointpushpull.rb:2356: syntax error
> menu.add_item(Traductor[DLG_MnuRedo) { JointPushPull.redo }
> ^
> ...



Have you any suggestions?


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Apr 2008)

Me again. I've extracted all the files and they all work, except the joint push/pull. Any ideas?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Hang on and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Apr 2008)

Me again. I've extracted all the files and they all work, except the joint push/pull. Any ideas?
Sorry. I pressed submit twice. Told you I was a dunce!


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

I've sorted it Dave, I downloaded it from a different location and it worked.

Riley, download it from here, and it should work.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Must be something wrong with the version on Didier's site. Sorry about that.


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Apr 2008)

Thanks. All sorted. Just need to get to frips with it now...


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2008)

No worries Dave. I'm just having a play with it now. It really is a great tool, I'm sure it will be very useful. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## rileytoolworks (11 Apr 2008)

Dave, thanks. This is exactly what I need at the moment for a clients drawing. SERENDIPITY! 
Could you explain how you did the skin part though?
Many thanks for your time.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

I just got word from the author of Joint Push/Pull that the version you originally had was replaced within about an hour of it's release. Evidently the fellow who runs the Ruby Library managed to get the bad one. Hopefully it'll be corrected soon.

Skin also has a toolbar. To make the script work in my example, I selected the appropriate edges and then clicked on the button. Because not all of the segments on the edges were welded together, I double clicked on the face which selected the bounding edges. Then, while holding Shift, I clicked on the face again to deselect it.


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Apr 2008)

Hi Dave
Great, as usual. Is that you ont he guitar? Fantastic!
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Steve,

Thank you. No, not me on the guitar. I can't play one chord let alone that music. It's a fellow by the name of Preston Reed.

Skype tonight?


----------



## LarryS. (11 Apr 2008)

Dave,

can you explain how i get the panel to be angled like yours ? I've downloaded the 'skin' plugin but it comes with no instructions and I can't work out how to use it

thanks



paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Apr 2008)

Dave R":2kbmhraf said:


> Steve,
> 
> Skype tonight?



Ready when you are.
S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Apr 2008)

Mighty_Genghis":1n4ig0n6 said:


> Dave,
> 
> can you explain how i get the panel to be angled like yours ? I've downloaded the 'skin' plugin but it comes with no instructions and I can't work out how to use it
> 
> ...



Paul, basically you select two edges and then click on the center tool on the Skin toolbar. If the skin was created properly, choose the Yes answer in the prompt box. If it wasn't done properly, it will ask if it should try again.


----------



## LarryS. (12 Apr 2008)

Dave,

apologies for being a dunce but I think I am doing that but am getting an error message : 






i've put an arrow pointing to where I have selected on the upper of the two faces


----------



## rileytoolworks (12 Apr 2008)

Dave, thanks for all your help. I've managed to draw in minutes something which I've laboured over for weeks!
I have a few more questions I need to ask, so hopefully everybodys patience and kindness will continue to educate me!!!
1. How do I post pictures on this forum that I've produced in SU?
2. Is it possible to achieve a realistic wood finish on the drawings, i.e. with the grain at the correct scale and orientation? 
3. Is it possible to produce a printed page with multiple views of the same object, with cut away views to describe details such as panel fielding, cope patterns etc, and dimensions (all on the same page).
Thankyou all so much for your help.
Riley.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Apr 2008)

Yes, but you don't have the entire outer boundary of that face selected. From what I can see in your screen grab, you're asking the plugin to make a face between one short line segment in the outer edge and all the line segments surrounding the field of the panel.

Try double clicking on the recessed face to select all of its bounding edges. You'll need to make sure that only the outer bounding edges are selected and deselect the inner ones.


----------



## Slim (12 Apr 2008)

Riley,

In answer to your questions:

1. In Sketchup, go to File>Export>2D graphic... to save a screenshot of your model. If you don't know how to post images on the forum, take a look at my tutorial here

2. I will send you a PM about this.

3. I think this is only possible by creating multiple copies of you model and rotating them to give different views. (Dave might correct me on this). There is a section cut tool which can do what you describe with the coping profiles etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Apr 2008)

RILEY":17lijeop said:


> Dave, thanks for all your help. I've managed to draw in minutes something which I've laboured over for weeks! That's a good thing, right?
> I have a few more questions I need to ask, so hopefully everybodys patience and kindness will continue to educate me!!!
> 1. How do I post pictures on this forum that I've produced in SU? File>Export... will get you the JPG output. Then post it someplace like Photobucket.com. From there you can link to it here on the forum. Click on the Img button above the message window, paste the address of your image and hit the button again.
> 2. Is it possible to achieve a realistic wood finish on the drawings, i.e. with the grain at the correct scale and orientation? Yes it is at least for rather straight grained woods. Due to the repetitive nature of texturing (or perhaps it's the limited size of the material swatches) figured woods don't look that great. You end up with tiling of the material. I have explained much of the texturing stuff here on the forum before so I won't repeat it here. Look at the Help files as well for good information about editing and positioning materials.
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## rileytoolworks (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks everyone, especially Dave and Slim. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LarryS. (13 Apr 2008)

Dave,

thanks for the skin tip, i've managed to get it all joined up and have 1 problem left. On three of the angled sides I delete the lines and have no problem, however on one side when I delete the lines the face disappaears : 





any ideas ??

thanks again. Also keep these challenges coming, they are an excellent way of learning


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Apr 2008)

Glad that's working for you.

Instead of deleting the lines on the top and bottom, hold Ctrl with the Eraser tool to soften them. That's what I did in the video. I only deleted those long diagonals on the raising along the sides of the panel.


----------



## LarryS. (13 Apr 2008)

Dave,

thanks ! 2mins 40 seconds :


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Apr 2008)

Mighty_Genghis":fuks6m1t said:


> Dave,
> 
> 2mins 40 seconds



Woo Hoo!

Good job.


----------

